# Persimmon - a big 'un . . .



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2014)

I'll update with pics tomorrow but one of my neighbors told me a few years ago I could have the persimmon in their yard then the wife changed her mind, now they want it gone again. Gone take it down tomorrow. This is the largest persimmon I've personally seen. I hope it's black heart. 

For now we're getting ready to drive to town and have second T-day with the parents and sister/BIL and my daughter and her family a dn my neice and hers. Hopefully watch the cowboys baste the eagles.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm reading this after the Cowboys got a basting by the Eagles! OUCH! Looking forward to your pictures tomorrow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 27, 2014)

Patiently waiting for pics...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh yea, this sounds promising!


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 28, 2014)

We have persimmons but they're never very big. We're at the northern edge of their range. Neat wood...and nasty fruit. Gary


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2014)

It's tomorrow now... still no pics.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

The tractor battery is charging. It's a southern tractor doesn't like cold - should be warm enough to start in a couple half hours. I'm thinking about heading back in and charging my battery too it's only 51 out here right now . . . . .


----------



## SENC (Nov 28, 2014)

And, yet, still no pics. Methinks the leprechaun has had a few too many stouts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 28, 2014)

51 is picnic weather

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

jmurray said:


> 51 is picnic weather



Yes it is so we had a picnic . . . 



 



 

Here's my neighbor showing us it's a full 3 footer . . . 


 



 

Well dernit it wasn't a blackheart but by golly that's a LOT of good solid wood and just look at all those lovely crotches.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2014)

i bet that chunk in the bucket is heavy!!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

1939 pounds by the log weight calculator. The back wheels were skipping home on that trip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 28, 2014)

You got it cut in to call blanks yet?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

Not sure if there's enough to get any call blanks out of it . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice find, Kevin. It's too bad the entire center wasn't black, but it looks solid as heck. The little bit I got from Mike is a pleasure to turn.

How are you going to dry it? I hear it's tricky to dry...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

DKMD said:


> How are you going to dry it?



You haven't heard about my secret formula for drying high-loss species? First, I hire a priest to exorcise the wood. Then, I hire a covey of nuns, or is that a convent, either way I hire a gaggle of nuns to pray over the wood twice a day.

Persimmon is indeed difficult to dry. I'm going to seal it, mill it oversize, and stick the lumber in the kiln and see what happens. For the turning blanks I'll just seal them and set aside and let them wreck then turn them when I get a big lather or give some away - @DKMD you want some? I'd be happy to send you a chunk or two just to see you turn it.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow, that's a score, huh? Now come out here and help me cut down and salvage these aspens.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2014)

I knew that chunk would be heavy- It is some dense wood. Seems there is no rhyme nor reason for the black- just seems to come and go. No advise on drying- mine was dry when I got it and whomever dried it had very little idea either. The crotch wood can be very cool.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 28, 2014)

PS- It really burns nice and hot in the stove.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Nov 28, 2014)

Darn Fine lookin picnic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> PS- It really burns nice and hot in the stove.




I concur. I haven't cut much of it in the past 5 or 6 years but I have harvested persimmon before. I burned a lot of it in my double voglezang in 2005 - 2007. It will turn the bottom drum red if you aren't careful - much like bois d arc. . 

It looks like I'm going to get some black streaks out of some this after all. This thing is seeping black sap in places. I forgot how it does that. This is the biggest one by far I've ever harvested and did you notice that 7 branch crotch? That ought to produce some interesting stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2014)

That's a whole lotta loom shuttles! Or mallet heads, or golf clubs. I know this isn't the trade forum, but if you want to trade an interesting chunk, I'm game. Or if you send me enough for a couple of turnings, I will send you back a finished one, never turned persimmon (well a small piece) need to check that box.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> That's a whole lotta loom shuttles! Or mallet heads, or golf clubs. I know this isn't the trade forum, but if you want to trade an interesting chunk, I'm game. Or if you send me enough for a couple of turnings, I will send you back a finished one, never turned persimmon (well a small piece) need to check that box.



Barry I'm always interested in a trade with you. I don't want a textile shuttle replica but who knows, maybe I do if you turn one! Let's talk sometime this weekend.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2014)

You bet!


----------



## DKMD (Nov 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ...you want some? I'd be happy to send you a chunk or two just to see you turn it.



I appreciate the offer, but I haven't had much time to turn anything. Might be better to share it with those who actually make it to their shops once in a while.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 28, 2014)

I have never seen that thin of bark on a Persimmon. What size was the fruit golf ball or baseball size?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 29, 2014)

DavidDobbs said:


> I have never seen that thin of bark on a Persimmon. What size was the fruit golf ball or baseball size?



It wasn't making fruit anymore and not sure what size it was when it did. I agree the bark is not as rough as younger persimmons that I have taken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

